# ADA 60p stocking



## crispy0 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah i know, it's another stocking thread, but i ask just in case i haven't thought of something. What do you guys think about my list:

8 Coral Red Pencilfish- Nannostomus mortenthaleri

7 Salt and Pepper Cory- Corydoras habrosus

3 Sparkling Gourami- Trichopsis pumilia

Do you think I can add 3 ottos or an SAE?

For those who dont know, the ADA 60p is about 18 gallons.


----------



## jsadlersos (Apr 24, 2012)

This may actually be considered overstocking your aquarium. With that many fish in that size aquarium, an algae bloom will be in your future for sure. Something else to think about is that when you have an overstocked aquarium, the filter you have that may be well suited for 18 gallons of water may not be able to handle the bio load, this will cause chronic ammonia problems usually accompanied by chronically cloudy water. The answer to this would be better filtration, but remember that a better filter will usually have better water flow. This may or may not be a good thing for you fish/plants depending on how much water movement is added.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Unless you've kept them before I would omit the coral red pencils. They are super hard to keep and they like to jump out of open tops. It's just a little heart breaking to find $12.00 fish crispy on the floor. 

The rest looks good, 3 ottos, SAEs get 7" when full grown.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

SAEs-7 inches?? Really? I have kept them for years and they haven't gotten bigger than 5".


----------



## crispy0 (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I have definitely ommitted the SAE and probably sparkling gourami as well, but I want to try the pencils because I think they are stunning. If they are jumpers I will just get the cube garden clips and make a glass lid for the first month or so. So the updated stocking list is: 

10 coral pencilfish

7 cory habrosus

6 ottos


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## crispy0 (Feb 24, 2009)

Great, thanks!


----------



## jsadlersos (Apr 24, 2012)

Omitting these other fish will save you a lot of headaches and your tank a lot of algae I think.
best of luck


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

vancat said:


> SAEs-7 inches?? Really? I have kept them for years and they haven't gotten bigger than 5".


Yup, I had a couple of fatties in my 75 gallon tank at one point.

Good choice on the stocking list crispo. I hope the coral reds work out for you. They are indeed stunning.


----------

